
How I Sold My Company to Twitter, Went to Facebook, and Screwed My Co-Founders - 0xmohit
https://backchannel.com/tuesday-april-5-2011-6c783a5dce42
======
CarolineW
Some discussion from 4 days ago:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11994185](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11994185)
(9 comments)

Other submissions:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12001976](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12001976)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11996877](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11996877)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11993394](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11993394)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11993334](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11993334)

